

Four things you wouldn't expect to be affected by piracy - sstrudeau
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/05/four-things-you-wouldnt-expect-to-be-affected-by-piracy.ars

======
sstrudeau
tldr? Sewing patterns, boat hull designs, sheet music, and electronic
embroidery files.

I'd argue all of the above are just special cases of "software."

